# 2 day transmission oil change



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Well I decided to change the manual transmission oil yesterday in a 99 Altima we just acquired for my son. I pulled the drain plug expecting about 4 quarts to come out quickly. Well surprise I got less than a quart. Hmmmmm well the car does have 126K so maybe a slow leak over time/ Well I filled it up with 4 plus quarts of Redline MT 90 and found out why it was low. It started coming out the drive shaft oil seal at a pretty good pace. so today got up and hit the Nissan dealer and got the seal $8 counting tax and headed to what I thought was a couple hour job. For those that have not done this job it is not that bad if you have the right tools. First you need a 36MM socket and a larger breaker bar than I had to get the axle nut off. I think it is torqued to 200 ft lbs and has not been off in 126K miles. This was the first trip to Harbor Freight. Second you need a 4 foot cheater pipe. Trip to Lowes. Then have someone step on the brake while you give it all you got. By the way I lift wieghts three days a week so I am not a 90 pound weakling. Ahh got the axle nut off. Ok pull the control arm out of the steering knuckle, pull the drive shaft out and catch all the oil as it comes out. pull the old seal and then try to get the new seal in. It is a little different type of seal than a crankshaft or cam seam and difficult to use a seal driver on. Second trip to Harbor Freight. Ok finally got it in after dropping it in the oil catch pan three times. Put everything back together, no parts left over and no leaks. And all I was going to do was change the tranny oil.


----------

